# R/W mount denied error confusion



## CanOfBees (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all -- 

I've been running 9.1 (PC-BSD amd64) on a solid state drive. I'm occasionally getting errors in [CMD=""]dmesg[/CMD] that state:
	
	



```
WARNING: R/W mount denied.  Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
```

However when I boot, the 
	
	



```
Starting file system checks
```
 doesn't report any errors with the file system. I've looked at the output of [CMD=""]fsck_ffs[/CMD] and [CMD=""]fsck[/CMD], but I'm unsure of how to proceed.

I've attached my dmesg. What other information can I provide to help solve this problem?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]

That said, boot to single user mode and run a full fsck(8). Some errors can't be fixed when the filesystem is mounted.


----------



## CanOfBees (Sep 26, 2012)

All, 

I just rebooted to single user mode and ran [CMD=""]# fsck -y[/CMD]. After my DE starts, I'm still seeing the error(s).

[cmd=""]> dmesg | grep fsck[/cmd]

```
976:WARNING: R/W mount denied.  Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
```

Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

Perhaps it's trying to auto-mount an external drive and the error isn't because of a dirty local filesystem?


----------



## CanOfBees (Sep 26, 2012)

@SirDice -- thanks for the reply! I've posted about this in the PC-BSD forums, too, but wanted to ask here as well (higher traffic & broader expertise). I don't have any external drives attached, so I'll continue investigating. 
Cheers!


----------

